# Best Lures for Redfish?



## xdguy226 (Jul 24, 2017)

Whats your best or favorite lures for surf fishing for Redfish in October in the Gulf?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jul 24, 2017)

*this*

http://www.basspro.com/shop/en/hild...bait?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions

my favorite

s&r


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 25, 2017)

spurrs and racks said:


> http://www.basspro.com/shop/en/hild...bait?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions
> 
> my favorite
> 
> s&r



I tried that one in the marsh in Apalachicola this spring. Was successful, but didn't like the fact that a couple of reds hammered it so hard it went deep into their throat and was hard to retrieve with the weedless apparatus. Luckily they were slot fish that went into the cooler. I was worried about killing a small or large fish with this method. Was thinking about taking the hook off at the split ring and using a jig head instead without the weedless guards. I never got around to trying that but switched to a Redfish Magic and was tearing up the trout and the red fish. They still hit it hard and sometimes hook themselves behind my eyeball but was much easier to retrieve from the fish's mouth and is still very weedless. Doesn't even pick up the floating grass.


----------



## douginga (Jul 25, 2017)

If your going to surf fish, I'd use bait. I've had good luck using cut mullet to catch bull reds in the surf in the fall.


----------



## teethdoc (Aug 2, 2017)

Cut bait or dead shrimp under a popping cork or on bottom.  Second choice is gold spoon.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 6, 2017)

BITA Bait in gold and black if you can find them or CC Redfin gold and black


----------



## Bass105 (Aug 24, 2017)

Cut mullet has always been my go to for bull reds from the surf.


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 28, 2017)

My go to at any given time is a gold Little Cleo with red trebles, but have found when the bulls are feeding anything mentioned above works well.


----------



## mike1225 (Aug 28, 2017)

Rapala Skitterwalk in Redfish Color


----------



## jdgator (Aug 28, 2017)

Does a spoon count as a lure? For me, a spoon with a little red feather on the end is pretty deadly on oyster bars.


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 29, 2017)

jdgator said:


> Does a spoon count as a lure? For me, a spoon with a little red feather on the end is pretty deadly on oyster bars.



Oysters like them a lot, too!


----------



## Rabun (Aug 31, 2017)

I like the Johnson Silver Minnow lure in gold for bayside, live pinfish drifting the passes and cut mullet or large fresh dead shrimp in the surf.


----------

